# PC Tablet Reccos?



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Well, school's starting up again soon (least for us kids on the modified school year schedule) and the art bug has bit me on the @$$ again. I've been wanting to invest in a decent laptop and since art is important to me, I figured I'd try to get my hand on a PC tablet, such as the WACOM Intuos. However, I have never used such a tablet and I think I'd find it quite akward with where I my hand is and having the picture show up someplace else (I'm heavy on pencil sketching). Something like the WACOM Cintiq would be awesome, but I can't shell out $2K on something like that now. Anyone have any suggestions/experiences/reccomendations with tablet PC's or similar hardware?


----------



## RoseHawke (Jan 4, 2005)

Dewmazz said:


> Well, school's starting up again soon (least for us kids on the modified school year schedule) and the art bug has bit me on the @$$ again. I've been wanting to invest in a decent laptop and since art is important to me, I figured I'd try to get my hand on a PC tablet, such as the WACOM Intuos. However, I have never used such a tablet and I think I'd find it quite akward with where I my hand is and having the picture show up someplace else (I'm heavy on pencil sketching). Something like the WACOM Cintiq would be awesome, but I can't shell out $2K on something like that now. Anyone have any suggestions/experiences/reccomendations with tablet PC's or similar hardware?


That's very specialized, you may not get a lot of feedback on it here. Have you ever visited the wetcanvas website? I believe I've seen threads on just such a question over there.

www.wetcanvas.com

Be warned, during peak periods sometimes pages will take a while to load, especially since most are graphics heavy.


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks Cindy, i appreciate the referral. I only first posted here because I knew of maybe 3 or so people with PC tablets active on this forum. I'll give the other place a shot .


----------

